# Bazooka



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I've ordered myself a bazooka for when we do our timber frame work over here in summer, we usually use hot mud as a 1st coat and second coat then an all purpose for top ..mainly because we usually do ceilings and need it to dry faster.

So I'm not a full bottle on all purpose muds and the 1st few coats..

So what's your process 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

don't use it with the base


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah nah **** that, it's hard enough cleaning it out the boxes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

go with FF and all purpose :thumbsup:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Can you tape it in and fill recess straight away 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

What brand of mud are you using Aussie?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I normally run easy 
Unless your talking base then I use CSR base 60


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Easy Flow works great with the zooka. As Keke said that and FibaFuse, you are rocking.:thumbsup: Don't get me wrong it runs well with paper too.
Both Boral and Knauf have very good products for taping with the Zooka. Boral Redi base, a premix air dry product. And Knauf master tape, it sets harder than a cats head.

As for cover coating, forget that, if you wipe it correctly the recess will be filled. Wait for it to dry then box it:thumbsup:.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Aussie can you pm me your email address. I will send you some very interesting reading.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Email sent.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Awsome cheers mate, sounds good.. So does it put enough mud on to fill recess 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Aussie can you pm me your email address. I will send you some very interesting reading.


can I please read too?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Aussiecontractor said:


> I've ordered myself a bazooka


just curious what brand did you get....i have TT very happy with it


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Got a Northstar, they had them on sale, so thought I'd give em a go.. I got Columbia boxes and tape pro compound tubes and angle heads so went a different brand again...the finishing side in my tool kit is a lot more diverse... my fixing/framing gear is all hilti, interchanging batteries is the main purpose for that tho 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

keke said:


> can I please read too?


PM your email.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> PM your email.


PM sent


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Email sent.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

If you run hot mud thru a gun you better know how to take it apart and clean it? This is why we always used Ames rentals which is Tape Tech.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Get cracking!

https://vimeo.com/179177317


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Took 25 minutes to tape the angles upstairs. Another 10to pick them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Took 25 minutes to tape the angles upstairs. Another 10to pick them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That thing looks like its running sweet!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> That thing looks like its running sweet!!:thumbsup:


Wow doesn't it just. Impressive.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Can't wait to use mine. It come yesterday but I've got no jobs I can use it on here it's to wet 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Can't wait to use mine. It come yesterday but I've got no jobs I can use it on here it's to wet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You could still run the corners. Just pre fill well first then ap them. That's what most of us do. Two coats ap for corners. My areas wet as and I do that.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Nah got no jobs with walls ATM ceilings only 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

cazna said:


> You could still run the corners. Just pre fill well first then ap them. That's what most of us do. Two coats ap for corners. My areas wet as and I do that.




How many days does it take your internals to dry btw when it's wet
This time of year ours are still wet after 3 days 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Its not actually that bad and it can be mega damp here, A good pre fill is very important with fast set or base whatever you call it, Even the screws sometimes.

So I guess 3 days or so at the worst, Its good to try and time it over a weekend, Say tape them on a thurs, Then by mon its dry, It usually works in with the timing of the whole job taping and coating other areas.

But you do need to make sure its well dry, Then the last coat drys out quick.

Running dehumids and big fans can make all the difference too, Very important.

I'm doing two places at the moment, Both have dehumids going.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Aussiecontractor said:


> How many days does it take your internals to dry btw when it's wet
> This time of year ours are still wet after 3 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Are you rolling your tapes Aussie? By rolling them back flat it reduces the drying time.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah man, use a roller....Just up in the hills it's bad cause it's always damp in winter but yeah I just wait till its dry 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

My diesel heater has really saved my bacon this year. It has been a very wet winter here.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

So do use guys use heat much? I've probably only done once.
It's been wet cold winter here too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, quite a bit this winter. We have had weeks of no more than 12 deg c, and lots of rain. So without heat I would have behind the 8 ball. It uses 3L of diesel an hour, a lot better than not being able to work because of the job not being dry.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

12C would be a heat wave here in the Winter? Moisture is a funny thing and when I moved from the coast to Nevada my 20 minute mud acted like 5 minute. I've noticed here they still place concrete at 0C so they must be using an admixture of some type. Where I'm from we used heat depending on where we were. Get far enough inland and it would dry in 24 hours but close to the coast not a chance. We used propane heaters.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I can't imagine trying to work through a US winter, not alone a Canadian one. I am surprised that they use propane, it produces a wet heat. Diesel or electric are the best options.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Aussiecontractor said:


> So do use guys use heat much?


 Actually no I don't all that much, I builder I work for has a diesel heater, I don't really want one, They cost a lot and another thing to store and maintain, I have a two Aladdin kero wick heaters, I haven't used them much, Ones all cleaned out and serviced and new wick ready to go for if we get our huge earthquake if it happens then I seen another for $40 so got that as well, They can really put out some heat and don't need power and have no fans etc. I wonder how much fuel they burn? 3L and hrs quite a lot Gaz, Kero heaters were a standard household appliance once, They are some really nice ones like new still about and you can still get new ones, Parts etc. 

Someday I might get one of those out and see how they go for drying but really a big fan for air movement and some dehumids do the trick, Heat can sweat a place out, Like Gaz said I'm also surprised MrWillys uses propane, Ive seen the insides of homes windows dripping using those, I do have a small propane heater but that's for drying paint on outsides of houses if its cold, I guess if that was inside with a big fan and dehumids it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Up here in canada we use propane to board and the builder will set up 220 electric for the tapers we use propane because we supply so it is what it is they supply I'll leave the propane in the truck


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Took 25 minutes to tape the angles upstairs. Another 10to pick them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Did you help tape or run around with the camera?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Awsome cheers mate, sounds good.. So does it put enough mud on to fill recess
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


These are pics of how the joints look after the tape is wiped. This is with my TapePro taper, using FibaFuse. They are wiped only, no extra mud was applied to cover the tape.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Awsome thanks man looks like I got a lot to learn !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> These are pics of how the joints look after the tape is wiped. This is with my TapePro taper, using FibaFuse. They are wiped only, no extra mud was applied to cover the tape.


Is that fastest Gaz?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I assume you mean fast set? No it it AP, CSR Easyflow. :thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Did you help tape or run around with the camera?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yup. I'm multitasking. Running the camera and glazing!

In Canada till saturday. No service unless I get into town on Wi-Fi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

fr8train said:


> Yup. I'm multitasking. Running the camera and glazing! In Canada till saturday. No service unless I get into town on Wi-Fi. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where in Canada are you Fr8?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

D A Drywall said:


> Where in Canada are you Fr8?




Newboro lake between Kingston and Perth on Rt 10. 

In Kingston now getting lunch and gas for the trip home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

gazman said:


> Aussie can you pm me your email address. I will send you some very interesting reading.




Hi gaz just looking for some info on bazookas any chance your could send me that too cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## jasonboy48 (Jan 6, 2017)

can i have the details?gazz


----------



## jasonboy48 (Jan 6, 2017)

[email protected]


----------



## jasonboy48 (Jan 6, 2017)

Now i use tapepro old mud box?now i would like to get the bazooka to use?any once use this 2 item before?wat feeling use mudbox and bazooka?my mud box is leaking from the side?not sure is the plate problem or the box bend?but is the times to improve my tools again?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------

